# tunnel price



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

as i said b4 i am thinking of doing a trip in dec 1-12-12 to the 08-12-12 going to the xmas markets i have a price for the train which is £150 rtn is that to much? also vulkinburg is the markets there any good info pls friends.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/

tony


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Looks like a reasonable price to me. I recently used the tunnel and it cost me about £ 90 each way. (Had I chosen peak hour trains I could have paid twice as much.)

From memory this is approximately what I pay every time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tesco*

We use Tesco deals and dont pay.

TM


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, we did the Valkenburg markets a couple of years ago, there are two of them that are situated in caves. There is an admission charge but it's reasonable and well worth it. On the Saturday evening we were there, late November, there was a parade around the town, with a firework display at the end. Yes, it's well worth a visit.
We stayed on a site about 20 minutes walk from the town, it was down a steepish hill, but I think you could get a bus back. We didn't.
I am in France at the moment and I can't remember the name, but I am sure someone will reply who knows.
Have a good trip
Alan


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

If you choose an off-peak crossing, they generally appears to be around £140 - £160 return for a MH. As already said, it can double if you choose a more expensive time.

However, remember, you can turn up 2 hours in advance of your scheduled crossing and almost certainly be offered an earlier train without extra charge. You might chance your arm turning up slightly more than 2 hours beforehand (we did 12 days ago on the way out from Folkestone) and no problem. But arrive too early and you'll be turned away.

Also remember, it's dead easy to change bookings with Eurotunnel - just a phone call and no extra charges, unless you pick a more expensive crossing.

Good luck in any case if you go ahead.

Mike


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Tesco*



teemyob said:


> We use Tesco deals and dont pay.
> 
> TM


We use Tesco vouchers also and have just booked a crossing for £150 which is as cheap as you will get although if you pick "odd" hours £68 each way is available. I usually go onto the Eurotunnel website first to find the cheapest time to travel on selected days before booking.


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

Like has already been said, use Tesco clubcard vouchers. You get 3 times their value in Eurotunnel vouchers and can book the crossings you want much more cheaply. I've done this for the last 7 years. If you have too many vouchers after booking your crossing you can send them back to Tesco to be changed back before the expiry date.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I always check the prices before ordering my Tesco vouchers for the tunnel - saves the hassle of having to return any.

Denise


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

If you're a C&CC member then you get 10% discount on Eurotunnel prices booked via the Carefree travel service online or on the 'phone.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We went to Valkenburg last year and made the mistake of getting to the camp site (just up the hill) quite late hoping they'd let us leave the van there in the morning while we visited the caves.
We didn't want to leave it on the pitch, their nice large (and empty) car park would have done but it was NO! off by 10 am or pay for another night. The camp fee wasn't cheap and the EHU was metered and not cheap either. We then went looking for motorhome friendly parking in the town - couldn't find any near the caves, so went right around the town to the other side and found some there - it wasn't cheap either, all day there would have cost nearly as much as an extra night at the campsite.

As a tourist trap Valkenburg at Christmas Market time makes Bruges look positively benevolent. Can't comment on the caves as we didn't bother staying in the end and we went off to Monschau in Germany instead.

If you want to visit, do as we should have done, get to the campsite as soon as you can get in and set up, then go down the hill to the caves in the afternoon/evening. 

If we had done that we might have taken away a better image of the place, as it was all we saw was a place that just wanted to lift you up by the ankles and shake all the money out of your pockets.


----------

